# Dollhouse: Whedon and Dushku series.



## Lucien21 (Nov 1, 2007)

*Whedon and Dushku Play with Dollhouse 
*
Source: Variety 
November 1, 2007



Joss Whedon is heading back to TV along with his "Buffy the Vampire Slayer" and "Angel" star, Eliza Dushku.

_Variety_ says Dushku will star in the Whedon-penned series "Dollhouse," which has been given a seven-episode order by Fox.

Produced by 20th Century Fox TV -- the studio also behind "Buffy," "Angel" and Whedon's late, lamented "Firefly" -- "Dollhouse" follows a top-secret world of people programmed with different personalities, abilities and memories depending on their mission.

After each assignment -- which can be physical, romantic or even illegal -- the characters have their memories wiped clean, and are sent back to a lab (dubbed the "Dollhouse").

The show centers on Dushku's character, Echo, as she slowly begins to develop some self-awareness, which impacts her missions.

Whedon has already hammered out the basic outline for all seven episodes. Barring a strike, Fox hopes to have the show in production by spring, giving the network an opportunity to be so far ahead of schedule by fall that it could potentially air a full season uninterrupted by breaks.

Beyond Dushku's character, the show will also revolve around the people who run the mysterious "dollhouse" and two other "dolls," a man and woman who are friendly with Echo. Then there's the federal agent who has heard an urban myth about the dolls, and is trying to investigate their existence.

Whedon admitted there's a little dose of "The Matrix" in the plot -- "I do have that entire movie tattooed on my brain" -- and said "Dollhouse" will enable him and Dushku to explore some political and social issues.


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2007)

Lucien21 said:


> *"Dollhouse" follows a top-secret world of people programmed with different personalities, abilities and memories depending on their mission.*


It sounds like Gerry Anderson's _Joe 90_ to me. Do they have to wear geeky glasses?


----------



## Quokka (Dec 19, 2007)

Will be interesting to see how this one develops, the outline doesn't sound all that original and Eliza Dushku's never been a favourite actor of mine but I'll still be hoping Whedon produces something good.


----------



## judge_mel (Jan 20, 2008)

Looks like Whedon is turning into the new Harlan Ellison of 'I'll never work in television again'.

This looks like Blade Runner/Total Recall crossed with La Femme Nikita by way of The Long Kiss Goodnight (or maybe I'm dreaming

The idea appears to be, at first glance, a step back for him in terms of the creative complexity of his prior works.  We'll see...


----------



## Cobolt (Jul 2, 2008)

*Dollshouse*

Anyone out there know what this new Josh Whedon series called Dollshouse is about? 

All I have heard is its title!


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Dollshouse*

It's about a goverment agency, who go out and fight crimes, headed up by Eliz Dushku

"Echo (Eliza Dushku) is just one of the playthings in The Dollhouse, a secret - and highly illegal - facility where human slaves are programmed to fulfill the fantasies, needs, and whims of the rich and powerful. These "Dolls" can be the perfect companion, lover, even the perfect spy, and when the job is done they forget everything. But something is wrong with Echo. She is no longer just a blank slate waiting for her next assignment. She is remembering flashes of the lives that she has lived and the games she has played, and she is starting to wonder just who she really is..."

Apart from Dushku the cast are mostly new Whedon has said he wants it to be fresh, and doesn't want people associating it to any of his previous series. That being said I'm sure I read somewhere that Amy Acker (Fred) is set to appear and although not a Whedon show one of the regulars is Tahmoh Penikett - Helo from Battlestar Galactica


----------



## Cobolt (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Dollshouse*

Thanks...sounds good, typical Whedon, original and inventive, lets hope its as successful as his previous series, about time he came back onto the scene. He has been missed.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Dollshouse*

Just heard news that Fox TV have only comissioned 7 episodes with the possibility for more and the feeling is that is going to be cancelled before it has even started - typical Network negativity...


----------



## dustinzgirl (Mar 21, 2009)

*Dollhouse*

Anyone watching this series? Its pretty decent, not as good as I expected out of Whedon and Eliza, but still not to bad.


Basically its about the Dollhouse, which is a super secret place that takes people (dolls), empties their minds, then fills their minds up and sends them off to do stuff for rich guys. There's an FBI agent trying to shut them down. That's where most of the drama is, and it kind of lacks in subplots...for example, why Echo is a doll, why the boss lady is the boss lady, so there's no explanation or backstory, but its not too bad of a show.


----------



## J-Sun (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Dollhouse*

I am. I was shocked (also expecting great things from Joss and Eliza) that I didn't much care for the first couple of episodes. I missed the third. But the fourth and fifth were much better. Then this last one... I dunno. A lot of stuff going on. I liked it just fine as itself, but I'm still not sure if it makes me more or less enthusiastic about the direction of the series over all. Still on probation, but I'm still watching.

Still, this is very different from previous Joss shows for me. I was an instant Buffy fanatic from the debut (well, I really liked the debut and became a fanatic with "The Witch", since it proved Buffy could do more than one thing and was going to be great at whatever those things were). And, since Angel spun off and didn't suck at first, I was fully into it at first. Even Firefly was a positive experience, though I didn't realize I loved it till near the end. But Dollhouse is definitely the weakest start and bumpiest road of all these.

But two words: more Amy!

-- Is 'film' the right subforum for this, as it's TV? And what does it take for Dollhouse to be a "Featured TV Series" - or at least "Other TV Series"?

Wait. The breadcrumb lists General Media Discussion as being under:

 	Science Fiction Fantasy Chronicles: forums > Film & TV > Film

but when you're under Film & TV, it's right there as it should be and not under "Film". It actually appears twice, both aside and under "Film". That's confusing. So I guess this is in the right place, but the site seems to be a little messed up here.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Dollhouse*

I like the idea, but up until last night's episode and the last few minutes where Echo and the FBI dude were duking it out and she went all undercover traitor secretive on him, there wasn't too much of a real, hard conflict. Now I think it will pick up quite a bit, at least I'm hoping it will.


----------



## J-Sun (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Dollhouse*

Yep, and we may be out of the woods in the sense that these first few shows were apparently written and shot out of order - not exactly in the sense that FOX screwed up Firefly, but just that things got a little scrambled up. I think either all the remaining ones or all of them after the next will be done in order, which may help everyone and everything get into a better groove.


----------



## clovis-man (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Dollhouse*

The most recent episode got my attention more than the previous ones, although I have watched them all, thanks to DVR. The plot thickens, one might say. All kinds of interesting plot twists may now ensue. I've learned never to underestimate Joss Whedon.

With Fox as the parent network, however, it's hard to know what to expect.


----------



## mookie (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Dollhouse*

Is there any legal way to see this in the UK yet? If not, does anyone know if/when we'll get it?


----------



## dustinzgirl (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Dollhouse*

Not that I know of Mookie.

And, after watching last nights episode, I have come to the conclusion that Eliza Dushku can not run in heels. I can't either, and I would imagine that I look just as goofy. Which is part of what makes her so darn cool.


----------



## Rothgar (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Dollhouse*



mookie said:


> Is there any legal way to see this in the UK yet? If not, does anyone know if/when we'll get it?


 
Can you watch hulu online?  They have been posting all the episodes on the site.  It's nice when you are busy and miss an episode.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Dollhouse*



Rothgar said:


> Can you watch hulu online?  They have been posting all the episodes on the site.  It's nice when you are busy and miss an episode.



Or find someoen you know with a DVR. That's what I do, LOL.


----------



## pete_scifi (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Dollhouse*

Mookie, you'll be pleased to hear that Dollhouse is coming to the UK SCI FI Channel.

I'm Pete, the community manager from scifi.co.uk. I placed a new thread about the show in the Buffy forum on this website.

The show starts on SCI FI on 19th May at 21.00. Here at the channel we're all very excited about bringing this show to the UK.

You can also find out more info at scifi.co.uk.


----------



## Armadillo-002 (Jul 1, 2009)

*Doll house*

Have you seen Doll house? the maker of Buffy; Joss Whedon produces this interesting show & stars Eliza Dushku (Faith). Another Whedons cast member is Amy Acker. 

For thoese that have not seen it, the synopsis is this; A seedy organisation, uses young women, to do specific jobs that the client needs the organisation to do. The organisation refers them to as "Dolls", the best "Doll" is named Echo, who is starting to "awaken" due to her memory being constantly wiped after every mission. What the organistion does is, it implants memories (of deceased people, who were the best in their fields I think) to the dolls (depending on the mission & circumstances) Echo being the only one that actually thinks outside of the box (persons memory). After completion, it gets wiped, which is refered to as "fell asleep". The whole process begins again. 

I hope I haven't confused you. It's come on SCI-FI channel UK on Tuesday @ 9pm and repeats again on Sunday @ 8 pm UK times.


----------



## Rodders (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Doll house*

Sounds interesting Armadillo-002. I hope that the TV execs give this a better shot than they did with Firefly.


----------



## J-Sun (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Doll house*



Rodders said:


> I hope that the TV execs give this a better shot than they did with Firefly.



They have. They canned the pilot and apparently showed some episodes out of order just like with _Firefly_, but Joss was apparently more on board with these changes. And it got pretty miserable ratings, just like with _Firefly_. But then Fox astonished everyone by renewing it, at the same time they cancelled _TSCC_. I don't participate on _Dollhouse_-specific net places like I did _Firefly_, but I can just imagine the avalanche of frothing _TSCC_ fans attacking _Dollhouse_ sites like we Browncoat types had to deal with from _Dark Angel_ fans. 

I really wish the same chance had been extended to _Firefly_, which was great. I was pretty ambivalent about _Dollhouse_ for awhile but then I became a fan and then I got scared, because I could feel Fox's Sword of Damocles hanging over it. I actually missed the last couple of episodes because I thought it was doomed (a bit of what could have been a self-fulfilling prophecy). I suspect the ratings will be better next season just because people won't be as gun shy about watching it. (Fox has really traumatized SF fans.) So *then* they'll cancel it.


----------



## Urlik (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Doll house*

I wasn't impressed with the early episodes, but as it has progressed and the conspiracy behind the organisation has become a greater part of the plot I have started to get more into it.

and there is some great humour in there too.


----------



## clovis-man (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Doll house*

About a month away from the launch of the second season. Who thought it would actually get there?

I got my hands on disc four of the season one DVD and watched the unaired episode "Epitaph One". Confusing at first, but enlightening in the end. The viewer gets to see the possible consequences of an unchecked Avatar-obsessed civilization. It would be nice if Fox had the brains to air it in association with the first of the new episodes. What do you think the chances of that are?

As it is, there seems to be a renewed interest in this sort of theme, e.g., the upcoming movies: *Avatar* and *Surrogate*. Maybe this will generate some interest in the series. This isn't a new concept as you can see if you just check out the 1957 short story by Poul Anderson, "Call Me Joe".

Call me Joe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

But I have to admit that Joss Whedon can really get the most out of a concept.


----------



## Skipbee (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Doll house*



Urlik said:


> I wasn't impressed with the early episodes, but as it has progressed and the conspiracy behind the organisation has become a greater part of the plot I have started to get more into it.


I completley agree. 

Also the episode Epitaph One was very awesome. Still don't know where season 2 will start though.


----------



## j d worthington (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: Doll house*



Skipbee said:


> I completley agree.
> 
> Also the episode Epitaph One was very awesome. Still don't know where season 2 will start though.


 
I believe the first episode of the second season has already aired some places in Europe, but we'll be getting it Sept. 25. Title: "Vows". As for the "missing episode"... yes, that's included on the DVD, but I don't know if it's going to be seen on the airwaves or not....

Came into the series very late, I'm afraid, so I missed the earlier episodes, picking up with "Needs". By that point, it was beginning to get a lot tighter, from what I understand. I see flaws, but I also think it is overall quite good, and certainly better than the bulk of what's out there right now. I'm definitely keeping an eye out for this one, and hope I can pick up a copy of the DVD of the first season at some point and get caught up... considering Joss Whedon's tendencies where bits of continuity are concerned....


----------



## clovis-man (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: Doll house*



j. d. worthington said:


> I believe the first episode of the second season has already aired some places in Europe, but we'll be getting it Sept. 25. Title: "Vows". As for the "missing episode"... yes, that's included on the DVD, but I don't know if it's going to be seen on the airwaves or not....



Apparently not. That is, if this article in our local rag can be believed. It seems the "Epitaph" episode was a "just in case we're cancelled" project.

Fans keep 'Dollhouse' going - TV - fresnobee.com


----------



## j d worthington (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: Doll house*

I wasn't referring to "Epitaph One", but to "Vows", which is the title of the first episode of the second season. I can't swear to the accuracy of what I've read, but I've come across at least two or three different places which mentioned that episode airing in some places in Europe almost a month prior to its U.S. broadcast.

In any event, it is due to start here tomorrow, so I'm very curious as to how things will go....


----------



## clovis-man (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: Doll house*



j. d. worthington said:


> I wasn't referring to "Epitaph One", but to "Vows", which is the title of the first episode of the second season.



I thought you were referring to the "missing episode" which I believe is "Epitaph" and is included on the DVD set.

At any rate, I'm looking forward to the new episodes and hoping that Fox doesn't pull the plug prematurely.


----------



## clovis-man (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Doll house*

Anybody watching the second season? I've seen no comments up to now. A few episodes in it seems better than last year to me. I see they are adding Summer Glau to the cast. Not sure what this means except that you can't keep those terminators down.


----------



## j d worthington (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Doll house*

I've been watching. The first two were a bit shaky, though interesting; but the most recent episode was certainly quite good. Now we're getting into Josh's trademark look at moral and ethical issues which is such a large part of his best work (and that of the writers who work on his shows). Not to mention complicating things considerably... and raising some interesting questions about Echo's presence in the Dollhouse....


----------



## ctg (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Doll house*

I've been watching as well and I cannot see anything wrong with the current or the last season. So I cannot understand why the people are putting down the show as if it's smelling funny. The man is a genius and he had done far better work with his show then the producers of the Sarah Connor Chronicles did with theirs. The only way to watch the SCC was to watch them back to back, making the show more appealing to the viewers as then it opened up like a novel. 

You cannot honestly say same thing from Whedon's Dollhouse. The man delivers what he promises. Like with the Buffy most of the episodes are connected to each other more then in one way. You just have to watch them and be amazed. 

I give my thumps up and hope that Fox will allow him to develope the product in full blown seasons.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Doll house*

It seems that there is bad news on the Dollhouse front. Although no official cancellation, Fox has pulled episodes through the essential 'sweeps' part of November, replacing it with repeats of other shows. 

Remaining unaired episodes will then air two a week until the thirteen filmed are shown.

This does not mean the end of the series, and anything can happen, but it certainly is a nasty indicator.


----------



## clovis-man (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Doll house*



Perpetual Man said:


> It seems that there is bad news on the Dollhouse front. Although no official cancellation, Fox has pulled episodes through the essential 'sweeps' part of November, replacing it with repeats of other shows.
> 
> Remaining unaired episodes will then air two a week until the thirteen filmed are shown.
> 
> This does not mean the end of the series, and anything can happen, but it certainly is a nasty indicator.



Fox is notoriously quirky on the management of its programs. I wouldn't rule anything out. I strongly suspect that the quality of the material has absolutely nothing to do with its decision-making. Just numbers. And they use fuzzy math at that. Just having it aired on Fridays, the elephant's graveyard of ill-favored shows in the U.S., is a discouraging indicator.

I think the strength of Dollhouse this season has been that the episodes are nicely related to each other and that the overall story line is being consistently pursued. The "stand-alone" episodes from last year were okay for displaying the nuts and bolts of the story concept, but didn't help with continuity. I think Joss Whedon et al are on the right track now.

However, in the Fox universe, that may not count for much. But one can always hope.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: Doll house*

I _love_ Dollhouse! It's my new favourite thing. I've only just started watching it though (skimmed through this thread as I didn't want to read spoilers!) and I've just seen episode 9 of series one. Which was brilliant!


----------



## clovis-man (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Doll house*

Well, the news just came out that Fox has done it again: *Dollhouse* is officially cancelled. All of this (final) season's 13 episodes will be aired, but then it's over.

Too bad. That leaves us with *V*, *Flashforward* and *Defying Gravity* on the broadcast networks. And I have my own peeves about them. If you force me, I'll tell you about them.

Okay, since you insist: The latter two shows are all about relationships rather than any coherent SF theme. *Friends* in space, I guess, without the humor. And *V* is a 25 year old recycle.

So there, Joss Whedon. That's what you get for being original.


----------



## Vladd67 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Doll house*

Both Joss and Eliza should have stuck with their vows never to work with Fox ever again.


----------



## Mouse (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Doll house*

Someone told me this today.  Gutted. I've got two more eps left to see of the first series, then I'll start watching the second. I hate that it's been cancelled! I hope that it gets finished properly then.


----------



## Omphalos (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Doll house*

I heard this earlier today too.  Too bad.  Has anyone got any new news on Defying Gravity?  

Also, don't forget SGU!  I really like that one.  I think that and Lost are going to carry me through the middle of 2010.


----------



## Alysheba (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: Doll house*

It figures. They kept this show going and canceled "Terminator The Sarah Connor Chronicles" only to cancel this one. As I was looking forward to seeing Summer Glau join the cast... GREAT JOB FOX! YOU ARE CRAP!!! I've never forgiven them for canceling "Justice". UGH...


----------



## Perpetual Man (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: Doll house*

Although it was not Joss Whedon's best work, I felt that it was getting better and better, and with the glipses of where the show was heading, who know's how good it would have become.

I'm very sorry to see it go, and shall look forwards to seeing whatever episodes remain.


----------



## j d worthington (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: Doll house*

Frankly, I'd like to see it picked up by someone else... give the show a chance to continue to grow and explore the themes it seems heading toward.


----------



## Moonbat (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: Doll house*

It's interesting that Josh Whedon's previous TV series have either done brilliantly and lasted 10 season (I think Buffy made it to double figures) or have been cancelled after 1 or 2. Firefly was the same.
Surely you would have thought that Fox would know that they are dealing with someone who can develop characters and story lines over many episodes/series, but apparantly they have backed out once again too early.

The problem with Firefly (why it was cancelled) was it didn't have a sexy female lead.
So you would have thought Doll house would have made it further if only by the fact that the lead is female and sexy, maybe that's why it got to a second series!


----------



## ctg (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: Doll house*

I'm gutted and so is my other half and all her friends who absolutely LOVE Whedon. I doubt we'll be shelling our little money on Fox direction. First they cancelled the Unit, then TSCC and now Dollhouse. Well, they're just repeating the same stupidity that they did by giving merchandise rights from SW to Lucas.


----------



## Connavar (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: Doll house*

I'm disappointed in Joss, not because Dollhouse wasn't his best but that he let Fox overrule him again.   The hole lets do stand alone eps instead his planned story eps that build the mythology killed the show.

He was excited for S2 cuz it would be heavy on his planned storylines.   Too late for that.

He is too good for this.

Terminator was quality.   Can SF shows not survive on the major networks without being romantic stories more than SF like Clovis said....

Daybreak,Journeyman had potential too...


----------



## Alysheba (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: Doll house*

Sci-Fi can survive on major networks the thing is you have to have a network willing to allow it to thrive. ABC has "Lost" and "V" both are doing well. Though it's too soon to tell really for "V" because it's only had 2 episodes.


----------



## Connavar (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: Doll house*

Lost is as much SF as any thriller on tv.   Not alot fantastic stuff its just some drama with mysterious things now and then.

All the shows with actual SF elements gets canceled on major networks.

Heroes is more SF since its superhero like and it has lost million of viewers.


----------



## ctg (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: Doll house*

Heroes lost audience because they never get anywhere and nobody never dies. If the writers and the producers would have thought for a minute to create LONG story arches then maybe they would have had a chance.


----------



## Alysheba (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: Doll house*

"Heroes" may be saved with the newer shorter season. I think that they do need to actually kill someone and move on. Nathan has died what, 6 times now? Well, maybe not 6 but it sure feels like 6.


----------



## Harry Kilmer (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: Doll house*

Its a bang - and it's good. All getting a bit Manchurian Candidate - with a bit of Strange Days thrown in.

Bennet and Topher make a cute couple, though she is clearly unhinged. Has Summer Glau ever played a sane character?

Also, the guy who plays Victor is a genius. Melting into his different characters is one thing, he is an actor after all. But his impersonation of Topher was superb.

I am also slightly disturbed that Topher and I have similiar tastes in women. Ok, the arm thing is a bit creepy, but hey, on her it works.


----------



## Rothgar (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: Doll house*



Harry Kilmer said:


> Also, the guy who plays Victor is a genius. Melting into his different characters is one thing, he is an actor after all. But his impersonation of Topher was superb.


 
I definitely agree.  That was some hilarious acting.  

It figures that the best episodes will all be aired after the show is canceled.  I agree with Connavar that there should have been more story up front rather than the stand alone episodes.  I didn't really care for the show either at first.  It took a long time to pick up steam.  

I'm digging the two new episodes every Friday night.  Stupid FOX.  I hope Joss can get a project going with a different network in the future.


----------



## clovis-man (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Doll house*

Dang it. We're winding down to the end just as the most revealing of all lines from the series finally comes to light:

"I think your bad guys are badder than my bad guys!"

Seriously, It just keeps getting better and I'm sorry it has to end. Alan Tudyk reappears next week. More to look forward to.


----------



## Rothgar (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Doll house*

It was a rather confusing week on Dollhouse.  It didn't help the reception from FOX was cutting out on us.  Adelle's character is making some rather interesting career choices.  I'm very glad I watched 'Epitaph One' It makes all the foreshadowing much more exciting.


----------



## Alysheba (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Doll house*

Adelle gets on my nerves. I just don't care for her at all. I'm sad that it will be ending soon. Fox is running 2 hour shows now.  I absolutely LOVE Alan Tudyk!!!


----------



## Dave (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Dollhouse*

I merged together the three threads on Dollhouse. I haven't caught this yet, though I saw it was on ITV3 or ITV4 and even shown at a reasonably earlier hour for SciFi.

I think what has put me off is the premise still sounds like 'Joe 90' to me.


----------



## Rothgar (Dec 19, 2009)

Did the people at FOX watch these episodes before canceling the series? The two episodes tonight were incredible! What were they thinking?!?    The possibilities within the Dollhouse and now the attic - are just wild!


----------



## clovis-man (Dec 20, 2009)

Just three episodes to go. My only consolation is that it's hard to imagine sustaining the direction the story is going in now. Oh, well. I guess a Dollhouse DVD collection will be okay.


----------



## Rothgar (Dec 21, 2009)

Who knows what we're missing out on.  At least with Buffy and Angel there are comics to continue the stories.  Firefly had two comic stories and the movie, though it would be nice to see some more from that world.  Hopefully Dollhouse continues in some form.  

Did you watch 'Epitaph One' Clovis?


----------



## clovis-man (Dec 21, 2009)

Yes, I did watch "Epitaph One" and I have to say that, based on the last aired episode, it might be very prophetic story-wise. I'll have to watch it again now.


----------



## Rothgar (Dec 22, 2009)

If Dollhouse operates in a normal universe I don't think there is any way for them to avoid that apocalyptic type of a future.


----------



## Rothgar (Jan 5, 2010)

New episodes starting again this Friday the 8th.  Looks like they will be back to 1 per week for the final three episodes.


----------



## Rothgar (Jan 9, 2010)

Holy Crap!!!  Did anyone see the latest episode?  Joss Wheadon is once again demonstrating how brilliant he is at story development.  The show feels like a runaway train gaining speed to the end (but in a good way).  This episode held several of the largest plot twists to date which make the Dollhouse all the more thrilling.  I can't wait to see the last two episodes!


----------



## Harry Kilmer (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm really really sorry to see this series ending so soon. I would have loved to have seen this story line stretched out over a few series.

Still, 24 episodes is a lot longer then many UK series get. Perhaps its good that the series is ending on such a high.

I'm only sorry that so many would have been put off by the first few episodes and given up on it.


----------



## clovis-man (Jan 20, 2010)

When I was just a 5th grade student in the Ventura area, my family embarked on a move to Northern California. I had been following a futuristic comic strip in the local newspaper and I knew I wouldn't be able to see it anymore after the move. So I fantasized about the whole story being wrapped up in the space of two comic panels before I left so I could feel "closure" (a much over-used term. Sorry). Of course it didn't happen and I've pretty much forgotten everything about the strip.

Well, I just watched my DVRed copy of the penultimate episode of *Dollhouse* and I feel a strong sense of Deja Vu. This last episode, while intriguing, seemed horribly rushed and cobbled together. So much was jammed into it that I found myself getting all critical. But then I had to realize that with one more episode to go, there wasn't much choice if the series is to actually "finish". It makes me sad. Fox spends 4 hours of airtime in a week to jump start the new *24* season, but can't find a way to let Dollhouse end gracefully.

The upcoming last episode will have a lot to cover as well, if the teaser is to be believed. It would appear that an entire new series could be generated with just that plot scenario alone. Now if Whedon could just find another network besides Fox to float such an idea............


----------



## Rothgar (Jan 21, 2010)

Ask and you shall receive Clovis....

*Joss Whedon Considering A Jump To Cable’s FX??*
Joss Whedon Considering A Jump To Cableâ€™s FX?? -- Ain't It Cool News: The best in movie, TV, DVD, and comic book news.

Quote: “I have enormous respect for him,” FX president John Landgraf told reporters at Sunday’s FX TCA event.


----------



## clovis-man (Feb 1, 2010)

Well, the last episode is now history and I feel somewhat unfulfilled. Too much of a squeeze. But it was a good ride while it lasted.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 6, 2010)

Just watched the last episode today, nearly made me cry! Topher!!!  

Adele's my favourite character, don't understand anybody saying they don't like her!

Enver Gjokai is the best actor in the whole show, followed closed by Alan Tudyk. Love Alpha!!


----------



## Alysheba (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm so happy Alpha turned out to be a good guy in the end. After seeing Alan play another bad guy in V it made me happy to see him be a hero again like he was in Firefly.


----------



## Mouse (Apr 28, 2010)

Does anybody know when series two will be out on DVD? Was hoping to be able to ask for it my birthday which is coming up! Tried Googling it, Amazon says not available yet.

But this place has it: Dollhouse Season 2 DVD Box Set

But I don't know if that's dodgy or not.


----------



## clovis-man (Apr 28, 2010)

Mouse said:


> Does anybody know when series two will be out on DVD? Was hoping to be able to ask for it my birthday which is coming up! Tried Googling it, Amazon says not available yet.
> 
> But this place has it: Dollhouse Season 2 DVD Box Set
> 
> But I don't know if that's dodgy or not.


 
Depends on where you are. This edition is labeled as good for NTSC and PAL, so it should be okay for Europe. But I've been burned before. got an "all region" copy of *Spaced* that wouldn't play on my Region 1 DVD player.


----------



## Mouse (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm in the UK. Just wondered if it was right because lots of places are saying series two isn't even out yet.


----------



## Dave (Apr 15, 2014)

I've finally seen Series 1 and I can't tell enough people to watch it. The first six episodes were (as I expected) just like _Joe 90_ with sex, and there wasn't enough back-story and the sub-plot with the FBI agent was weak in those. However, hang on in until after that and all is revealed. There is plenty of detailed, well-thought out back-story on all the characters, the FBI agent has been totally manipulated and if the Dollhouse relies on money from rich men then it makes perfect sense that it is mostly used as an expensive brothel. After the sixth episode you see more of how high up the conspiracy goes, but the revelations about the Doctor and Alpha completely threw me even though the clues were there. Then _Epitaph One_ threw me again though I totally understood it. For a moment I though I'd got it wrong and that was the final episode (though great that Joss made it "just in case" because he wasn't far wrong.) And after sex, super-soldiers would naturally be the next development.

I now can't wait to see the second season. Pity you say it is rushed at the end, but at least there is a second season. Great to add Summer Glau. I also hope Epitaph Two will continue from Epitaph One as I want to know where they go.


----------



## Mouse (Apr 15, 2014)

Glad you're enjoying it, Dave. There's lots of cool twists in Dollhouse!


----------



## Dave (Apr 29, 2014)

clovis-man said:


> Well, the last episode is now history and I feel somewhat unfulfilled. Too much of a squeeze. But it was a good ride while it lasted.


That is weird. Unfulfilled is the same word I was going to use. I'm glad that he managed to tell the whole story, though it did seem to be a squeeze.


----------

